# why swarm - twice?



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

A couple of weeks ago, I posted that my hive swarmed. I caught them and started a new hive. Today, the same hive swarmed AGAIN. What am I doing wrong? What do I need to do now? I didn't even try to catch the second swarm. They didn't settle down in our yard anyway. I have the brooder box and a honey super. The super is full of honey. I added another super last week, but they failed to move into it. I was totally surprised that they would swarm twice in such a short period of time. Last week, there were eggs and larva in the old hive so I assumed that the new queen was working out.....What do I do to prevent this? What should I be checking for in the hive?


----------



## indypartridge (Oct 26, 2004)

Callieslamb said:


> A couple of weeks ago, I posted that my hive swarmed. I caught them and started a new hive. Today, the same hive swarmed AGAIN. What am I doing wrong?


It's called an 'after swarm', and not that unusual. And you may not be doing anything 'wrong'. Swarming is the natural thing for bees to do, and we beekeepers try very hard to keep them from it. Sometimes you can do everything "by the book" to prevent swarming, and they'll swarm anyhow. Obviously, bees don't read the books! If you want to console yourself, remember that swarming is a sign of a healthy hive.

Swarming is most often thought to be triggered by overcrowding, but many other factors such as weather, genetics, available forage, etc contribute to swarming.

My suggestions: 
1) Keep reading, keep trying different approaches to prevent swarming. Here's some ideas:
http://www.bushfarms.com/beesswarmcontrol.htm

2) Consider putting up a swarm trap. If prevention doesn't work, you can at least increase your odds of capturing the swarm.

3) Keep a close eye on this hive. If you have an after-swarm, it's not unusual for a hive to be left queenless, or left with a sub-par queen. 

Good luck!


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks!
I don't know what I could have done diffferently. I have never heard of an after swarm. I will check that hive tomorrow to see if there are any signs of a queen - or lack of. Then, unfortunately, I will be out of town for two days.... I really don't mind them swarming - I have two hives already when I only wanted one. I just don't want the original hive to die out.

Many thanks.


----------

